# Frankie has a sore nose - advice please!!!!! *not nice piccies*



## jenbleep (30 July 2007)

here are some piccies of Frankie's nose, it's cracked and sore and i think it has been caused by all the wet weather - all the long wet grass is making his white bits sore.

(if anyone has another diagnosis then please tell me!)

 [image]http://
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]http://
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]http://
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

what can i put on it? please help! i have out some E45 on it but i dont think thats doing much good, so i hope someone on here can help me out a little bit! 

cheers  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 xxx


----------



## ilvpippa (30 July 2007)

Sudocreme, or vasiline, i use this quite alot seems to due to job aswell 

charlee xx


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (30 July 2007)

awww...

It looks alot like the sunburn my old horse used to get - but im guessing its not that since we've had no sun!!

I second sudocreme, its very good.


----------



## brackenhappy (30 July 2007)

my friend horse's nose is like that!! she thinks its chapped because of the weather and that cara is always putting her nose in the bushes! her other horse holly who doesnt go near the bushes and is grey is fine!! shes just been putting cream on it (not sure what but most prob E45! just tried to ring her but got no answer!!)


----------



## LauraBR (30 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Sudocreme, or vasiline, i use this quite alot seems to due to job aswell 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would suggest the same, I think plastering it in sudacrem might be your best bet.


----------



## izzyxxx (30 July 2007)

i second sudocreme i put it on everthing the gelding i used to have had something like that round his nose a couple of days of sudocreme and it was all better


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2007)

excellent thanks for the help! 

sudocreme it is then! xxx


----------



## soph21 (30 July 2007)

my pony was like that, it must be painful poor buggers. i used sudocreme too, i was told it could have been the butter cups making his nose and mouth sore cos it definately wasn't the damn sun!! but we have had a sunny day all day!!!! it'll probably rain tomorrow!!!


----------



## Fairynuff (30 July 2007)

To me, that has nothing to do with sunburn! It looks more like photo sensitivity which is caused by eating plants such as St Johns Wort. If it were sunburn, how has he managed to burn his bottom lip? Keep an eye on him that it doesnt get any worse and if so, get the vet. Mairi.


----------



## Talan (30 July 2007)

Yep, looks like reaction to sun, but caused by too much photosensitivity.  Do you have buttercups in the field?  They will do it.  If you have buttercups try changing field, but a good sunblock and aloe vera gel to try and help him now.
(My horse sunburns his bottom lips by the way).


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2007)

mairi i didnt say it was sunburn! there has been no sun in Bournemouth for about 2 weeks! xxx

oh yes and i dont think he has buttercups in his field, its just a very wet field. i will defo keep an eye on it, dont like him being in pain! 

*im in pain just looking at it - it looks so sore!* 

so does aloe vera help then? xx


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2007)

oh yes p.s mairi what does st johns wort look like? xx


----------



## soph21 (30 July 2007)

yes its brill, my pony was left in barbed wire 7 years ago and his scar is all around his hock, it has been ok in the last 6 years ive had him but the bloody flies have been bad this year and opened it up, so i tried sudo creme which was good on his muzzle (that cleared up weeks ago), but for his leg i bought aloe vera gel and i would swear by it for any knd of cut, scar, sores, injurys!!!!!


----------



## Fairynuff (30 July 2007)

St Johns Wort looks a bit like ragwort! Try googling St Js Wort and co-there are lots of plants that can cause photo sensitivity. M:


----------



## jenbleep (30 July 2007)

cheers! xx


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (30 July 2007)

I swear by sudocreme... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The vet gave me flamazine with a steriod mixed in but it rubs off really easily.


----------



## Elitemareslol (30 July 2007)

Definitely sudocream.  It is cheap and effective.  Nose will be as soft as a baby's bum in no time.  My mare has a white nose and has suffered from sunburn in the last three years.  I use Sudocream as a sunblock every summer now and she doesn't get scabs any more.


----------



## welshies (31 July 2007)

i can't see your pics but my horse has a very sensitive nose (all white) gets burnt v easily despite fact 25 sun cream and also seems to react to things easily so i always put aloe vera on it.  Cools and sooths it and helps stop it from cracking and drying.


----------



## Gingernags (31 July 2007)

Mine gets sunburn if I don't watch her and yes I think wet can do the same.

I've found that Superdrug factor 50 kids waterproof sunscreen works wonders!  Its quite nice and light to put on (she hates most stuff being put on her nose) but being waterproof, helps when its wet too!

Otherwise there is a 3 in one cream I used to get, proper horse one, more like a vaseline, but it was sunblock/highlighter (showing) and fly repellant all in one.  Comes in a pot with a yellow label on the lid, from most saddleries.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2007)

where can i get aloe vera gel (or cream, whatever it comes in!) from??? xx


----------



## Gingernags (31 July 2007)

Holland and Barrett do a natural aloe vera gel at a decent price.


----------



## jenbleep (31 July 2007)

thanks gingermare! xx


----------



## ColouredFan (31 July 2007)

I get Aloe juice and gel from holland and barrett much cheaper than equine equivilent!  Its looks just like what our mare gets, and it happend when the buttercups come out! sudocream it twice a day and add some Aloe juice into his feed, best bet is to put cream on before the butercups come out this is what we do every year to help prevent it.   Hope he gets better soon x


----------



## meganmack (3 September 2007)

i would use sudocreme or some arnica gel which is really good also use suncream as it keeps the nose from burning and keeps it moisturised so its less likely to get chaps


----------

